# I found my coop!



## roselady (Nov 4, 2012)

I will get my 4 Ameraucana chicks (7 weeks) next Friday and about a week later I will get my coop. What do you all think? 

I plan to keep it on the side of my house where I can put a gate up to let them range in that section of the yard most of the time and then put them in the coop at night. 

I hope to let them range in the big yard as much as possible so they can get rid of some of my bugs!

I am really getting excited now!!
-- Beth


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks great! Is there a egg door on the front?


----------



## roselady (Nov 4, 2012)

Keith, yes there is! I got to wondering that same thing after I talked to the man who makes them. See the picture for the door. I'm hoping it will be just right for 4 chicks. I'm in Houston so it is okay that it is not real warm and snug inside. I can use a lamp when it is cold but our problem is the heat. This one seemed open and light enough that my husband and I could move it around while at the same time being cool for the "ladies". Plus the price was right. I just have to go to Austin to pick it up 
-- Beth


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

You may need to line that coop with hardware cloth. Those slat openings are big enough for mice, rats and weasels to get/chew through. If a raccoon can get his little arm through he will kill the chicken while it is still inside and pull off pieces to eat. 

I know it's gruesome, but it's the first thing I thought of when I saw the photos. I know how heartbreaking that kind of loss is, and I'm just trying to help.  The coop is really cute.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

agreed roslyn. those slats would be a worry for me. i would definately line it. great coop though.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well explained Roslyn. I was thinking the same thing when I first saw the picture but didn't know how to best reply, so I didn't. Not sure I'd want to keep my girls in there all night. Great for during the day though.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

That's the first thing I thought of when I saw the coop. And what about rain? Need a more secured coop.


----------



## roselady (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments. A novice does not know to consider all these things! 

But for the sad news... my husband decided we would not get the chickens. Actually I don't think they are allowed in our neighborhood but we have been hearing some roosters and I know other people must have chickens but he felt it was not worth us getting in trouble with the homeowner association. He would get me dozens of chickens if he could so I am more than willing to forgo the chickens if he thinks it is best. 

Thank you all for your help. I can tell your a great bunch and I wish you and your chicken flocks well. -- Beth


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww Beth, that's a bummer. Just a little more heavy duty coop for night time and if you have a few hens, they're no bother. I have 9 girls now and they're not noisy. Well, except for when one has laid an egg, then they all start cackling. That's when I rip the window open and smile as I listen to their proud singing.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cant you just keep a couple ?


----------

